# How To Tame New Fantails?



## fantails101 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi,I'm new to this site 
I actually bought a pair of white fantail pigeons a week ago.They were bit scared were I first brought them in.I bought them along with a large cage.I try to handfeed them when they are hungry and the female likes to be hanfed the most.The male is quite agressive and handfeeds only when he sees the female handfeeding.Its been a week since I bought them.The female likes to be patted on her back and on top of the head but the male always pecks and wingslaps me when I try to handfeed or pat it.I'm a bit worried about the male about not liking me.And when they both get out of the cage,they don't want to go back in the cage. know its not right for me to chase them around but I have no other options on how to ge them back in the cage  

I would really aprreciate if someone would have some advice about my problems..
And also if someone would have some advice about how I can calm the male and make it tame 
Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just keep handfeeding...in time they will know you better..pigeons are not cuddle bugs..they do not like to be handeld..they do not like change either and one week is not long enough for them to get used to you..it may take weeks, months. I think your doing good already with the handfeeding and that may be all you get from them. I would not chase them.. try letting them out after a few weeks and see if they go back in on their own, once they settle in and know the cage is their nest area..you can try to let them out a few hours before dark and see if they go back in to roost on their own.. Im assuming this is letting out in the house..not outside right?.. I would not let your fantails outdoors, there is too many predators out there that would want to make them a meal.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

To get them to go back in the cage try to train them to a whistle or say a key phrase like "time to eat" over and over everytime you feed them. They will associate food and the whistle/phrase together. You might have to cut food so they are alittle more hungier than normal for them to get it down. Other than that keep up the good work!


----------

